# IRC Custom System Sci-Fi Game Looking for Players



## WCRPG Butcher (Dec 9, 2010)

We cordially invite you to join the ongoing online role playing game:

*Wing Commander RPG: The Edge of Chaos*​

In the future, the galaxy is in a state of turmoil, and the legacies of the past reveal themselves...

It is the year 2679, and mankind has finally broke the cycle of constant war between itself and the other species of the galaxy. The strong political boundaries between nation states and factions are slowly becoming blurred as the collective sentient species of the galaxy begin to cooperate and rebuild their shattered lives after the civil war which split humanity into five separate factions. Heroes and hopefuls look from under the rubble towards a distant future of peace and prosperity, while those less virtuous see an opportunity to grab wealth and power in the midst of the uncertainty.

However, in the shadowy corners of the galaxy, ancient threats are beginning to boil, hidden from the sight of the galaxy's only remaining watchers: The Alliance of Baran and Vortath Federal Systems. The multi-talented and diverse crew of the Alliance ship "Tara'kaga" must keep a vigilant eye on any gathering storms that may threaten the burgeoning peace between old foes. The universe needs heroes, and the operatives of the "Maelstrom's Wrath" squadron are the best there are. Sign up cadet, see if you can stand up to the best and worst the galaxy has to offer, and see if you may be worthy of joining this elite crew as protectors of all the free species!


*What is the WCRPG?*

The WCRPG is a futuristic science fiction/fantasy action adventure RPG set in the universe of Chris Robert's "Wing Commander" franchise. For 13 years the WCRPG has combined elements of space flight combat simulation, space opera, detective intensive plots, and pure fantasy to create a unique and exciting experience while staying true to the spirit of the "Wing Commander" franchise. While we use some mechanics you may find familiar to "d20" games, our RPG system has evolved into a unique one, and we have documentation and reference material to assist you in transitioning to our game system. As of now, for those that know Wing Commander lore, the current sessions place the WCRPG's premier game dubbed "The Edge of Chaos" 6 years after the conclusion of the Border Worlds conflict, though much has happened before, during, and after such large events. All the franchise video games up till "Wing Commander IV: The Price of Freedom" are considered canon.


*How is WCRPG played?*

Using IRC clients and chat rooms, with the assistance of dice-rolling scripts and a GM-run Host Combat Program (HCP), the WCRPG meets every Saturday evening on its privately-owned IRC server at 9:00pm EST for a game session that lasts anywhere between 4 to 7 hours (don't let the time-zone difference dissuade you, we have European players as well you can suffer along with). Using a combination of dice rolls, mechanics, limited free-form role play, and inter-personal interaction with other players and Non-Player Characters, all while guiding the plot of campaigns through actions and results of missions, the WCRPG embraces the "Opera" of Space Opera.


*How do I join WCRPG?*

We're always looking for new members! To join, or just inquire about the game, simply point your web-browsers to our forums at: The Edge of Chaos, Wing Commander RPG - Index page. From there, register and ask as many questions you want. Additionally, you will have to download an IRC chat program in order to play the sessions. Once you have one installed, point your connection to: irc.starbase31.com (Port 6667), and join the chat room: #wcrpg . From there, you can talk to any of our members and inquire as to any questions you may have about the WCRPG. If you are keen on joining the WCRPG, our new player representative will guide you through the process of our character creation system and assist in getting you integrated with the other players, as well as up to speed on current events and history within the WCRPG.

Currently, we are looking at a January post-New Year timeframe for new players to join in and play, giving them time to learn the system we use, as well as let the holiday season pass by. We'd like about 6 total new players, and hopefully we can get them all together to start at the same time.

*See you up in space, flyboys and girls!*


----------

